# Urgent: Pinning large Centipedes.



## Violet (Sep 8, 2010)

Finally got around to rehydrating a New Zealand Giant Centipede (_Cormocephalus rubriceps_) for pinning yesterday. Today I straightened the body, flexed out each leg, then realised: “How on earth am I going to pin this?!” 

*Will just 1 pin half way down the body be enough to support it? *

*Or should I use 2 pins? (If so, which tergites should the pins go through?)*

I know they can be pinned as I have seen several examples at the Auckland Mueseum, but I can’t for the life of me remember where the pins went. (Come to think of it, the bodies may have been straightened out and 2 pins used either side of the ‘pede, to stop it from sliding around in the case.)

Anyway, any help would be much appreciated, pictures would be even better.

Sorry for the rushed post, the longer I wait the more the ‘pede is going to dry out.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Violet (Sep 8, 2010)

I should mention, The 'pede in question is around 12cm (Just under 5inches) in length, not a giant, but long enough to be awkward.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 8, 2010)

I get a little too fancy when pinning 'pedes.  I've never actually pinned through the centipedes body, but put pins in strategic places so it's not moving about while I try to secure smaller things like legs.  Just approach delicately as you don't want your pins tearing into spiracles or leaving ridges.  A couple of pins next to the last tergite, cephalic plate & mid-body usually suffice.  I use 2 pins per leg to position them as naturally as possible: if you're OCD and have a lot of time on your hands you can mimic locomotion in the way that you position the legs.  Sometimes I'll prop up the final legs in a defensive position or spread them slightly so it doesn't appear dead(bringin' a little taxidermy to pinning).  Lastly, I'll pull the modified front legs out slightly and put the antennomores in a position that mimics a living 'pede.  After it's done being pinned, I'll place the creature in the vicinity of a heat source so it dries quickly.  I find that if the 'pede "sweats" for too long after being rehydrated, it ruins the color.  For the same reason I try to avoid using alcohol.  Unfortunately, I'm at work so no pics.  Good luck!


----------

